# Custom Wood Kits



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

As one of the former owners I am sad to say I have had nothing but problems with my ex partner. I supplied the start up funds and Joe Teem was constructing the product and distrubiting it. 

Bottom line, paid orders were never filled and refunds were never issued. Joe refuses to return any of my calls or messages and has since opened a new business on his own. I am left holding the bag to the tune of 26,000 dollars. Anyone still experiencing problems with this company please contact me nicty95atyahoo.com.

At last communication with Joe Teem I was assured all orders and refunds were complete, that was about 5 months ago. 

Stay clear of dealings with this company!


----------



## g_mgehley (Oct 26, 2010)

We were excited to start beekeeping and after much research ordered and paid in full for a starter kit and accessories from Custom Wood Kits. That was back in May 2010. Our order was to arrive in 3 weeks per the website. It is now the end of October and after months of excuses and a lot of misplaced trust and patience on our part, we still have nothing from them and it is too late to get a chargeback on our money through our bank. We have been promised a refund but are still waiting. What a disappointing and aggravating experience. Never again.


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

Working together g_mgehley and I have been able to get Joey Teem to refund the money partial now with a promis of the balance coming. Again STAY AWAY from any business dealings with Joey Teem!!!!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

If you're warning members about the dealings of Custom Wood Kits, I'm unclear as to why you promote it in your signature line.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...i've never been a customer of customwoodkits, but i have corresponded with both joe and gary (aka miki).

joe was friendly and easy to deal with.

gary threatened to use his resources as a millitary police officer to "investigate" me (as he first claimed i was corwin bell, and then decided i must be on the payroll of pesticide companies...both "facts" which he felt should be announced publically). i believe he also threatened to sue me as well (although i can't recall the details offhand).

gary also had some kind of hissy fit here on beesource (which i assume was deleted by the mods).

suffice it to say that miki has shown himself to be (at least in his online persona) unstable at best. him trashing a former partner is just what i would expect from his past behavior (towards others and myself).

deknow


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

Joey has been a great mentor and has been very reliable. I wouldn't be a beekeeper without him. I felt that his association with Gary (username MIKI) would be damaging, but Joey had faith in him. Gary is unstable, harsh, unreliable, and dangerous. This will all come out in the wash with Joey standing on his feet and continuing to do what he does best, love the bees. Good luck Joey, hang in there. 
If anyone has any question, do a search on MIKI's posts.


----------



## g_mgehley (Oct 26, 2010)

To update our former post, back in May 2010 we ordered and paid for a beginners kit from Custom Wood Kits with delivery promised in 3 weeks. Weeks became months, and we never heard anything from Joey unless we agressively pursued him through emails. We received excuse after excuse for the lack of a beehive. With the help of former partner, Gary, we received a partial refund. Later, with much nagging and finally threats to call the county sheriff, we finally, after 8 months, received the balance of funds due. All we ever wanted was a bee hive. I can't speak to the character of either Gary or Joey. They both seemed like personable people, but as far as business/customer service they stink. If we hadn't pushed so hard for our money back, we would have been out almost $400. No one should do business this way. We ordered our hive from another company and it was delivered within 2 weeks.


----------



## Markerbee (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah, I guess this is a dead issue now. To bad the actual hive was a thing of beauty and the bees love them. Never meet Gary, but kicked with Joey pretty often and he was just a good ole boy who loved bees. I think he got overwhelmed by the demands of business. If you can find one of their TBHives go for it...hmmm better make that C.O.D.


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

Markerbee said:


> Yeah, I guess this is a dead issue now. To bad the actual hive was a thing of beauty and the bees love them. Never meet Gary, but kicked with Joey pretty often and he was just a good ole boy who loved bees. I think he got overwhelmed by the demands of business. If you can find one of their TBHives go for it...hmmm better make that C.O.D.


I have three Custom TBH's going strong.


Joey, call me, new phone, lost your number, miss talking to you about the bees!

Carrie


----------

